# Voltímetro y amperímetro, informacion en el ordenador (PC)



## guallox (May 18, 2010)

Hola, que tal amigos.

Voy a hacer un curso de electricidad y automatismos (no confundir con electrónica), y me gustaría hacer algo, ya que soy autodidacta de electrónica, algún invento para hacer seguimientos de mis experimentos de corriente alterna en mi pc.

Explico mejor:

Lo que quiero hacer, es un Voltímetro y un Amperímetro de corriente alterna, pero en vez de mostrar los voltios/amperios en un display de 7 segmentos o mediante una aguja, pues que los muestre en mi pc.

Por favor, ayúdenme. No he encontrado nada.

De antemano, muchas gracias. 
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

Saludos Gualloxentre 
Entre por curiosidad a tu tema y lo primero que pensé fue que riesgo que implica hacer un voltimetro dc por pc...  es muy alto... ahora AC seria mucho mayor....

Así que se me ocurrió la posibilidad de utilizar un multimetro/Amperimetro Analogo y utilizar un Convertidor Analogo a Digital como interfaz... 

 Es solo un pensamiento en Alto ¿crees que podria funcionar?

Saludos...


----------



## guallox (May 18, 2010)

pues como he dicho no soy muy bueno en esto de la electronica, además soy autodidacta.
No sé si he entendido bien, pero si no me equivoco, lo que tu quieres es convertir las señales del multimetro en digitales transmitirlas mediante (qué?) al PC?


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2010)

por el riesgo que se corre con altos voltajes yo lo haria mas o menos asi:
armaria este diagrama:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/

y enseguida me consigiria un voltimetro/amperimetro analogo y tomaria la señal del embobinado... 

en teoria pudiera ser posible...

honestamente desconozco algun otro metodo pero podria ser una alternativa facil...

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (May 18, 2010)

Usando un pic con adc de 10 bits... tenes cuatro canales para medir lo que quieras


----------



## guallox (May 19, 2010)

he encontrado algo indagando por la web: http://www.neoteo.com/voltimetro-usb-neoteo.neo.
Segun eso, podría llegar a medir hasta 50 V de corriente contínua, pero como yo necesito medir alterna, pues he pensado usar un puente rectificador. Pero, al no saber mucho de electrónica, pues me ha surgido una duda:
El usar ese puente rectificador para convertir CA en CC, va a modificar la cantidad de voltios que entran y salen del puente?

Gracias. Sigo investigando cómo llegar a los 220 V.

Pd: Aunque lo del osciloscopio tambien me gusta, pero no sé, encuentro mas simple y seguro el "NeoTeo"


----------



## lubeck (May 19, 2010)

> Sigo investigando cómo llegar a los 220 V.



busca en divisores resistivos
segun yo con una resistencia de 22k y una de 5k podria funcionar.....
 lo del puente creo que estaria bien y la caida lo podrias compensar con el soft...


*edito:*
mira este link 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/digitalizar-senal-red-electrica-220-vrms-25192/

Lo explico segun entendi....
Hasta donde entiendo en el tutorial con un divisor resistivo no hay ningun problema con el voltaje... la bronca es con la carga un divisor no funcionaria....
entonces creo la solucion mas economica que se propone seria utilizar un transformador y un divisor resistivo....

espero haya entendido bien...

el secreto yo creo esta en bajar los niveles de tension que deseas medir a los niveles de los conversores analogo-digital....

la captura de datos al pc pues si seria muy variada desde comprar una interfaz prefabricada, usar el puerto paralalelo con un adc, pics, el de serie, e incluso por puerto de juegos del pc...


saludos...
post.end.


----------



## guallox (May 19, 2010)

Entonces, si he entendido bien, lo que me sugieres es que haga un divisor resistivo, que lo que hará es disminuir el voltaje hasta 50 V (si no me equivoco), y después me sugieres que mediante el software del PIC compense la caida de tensión?...
Lo siento si me equivoco, pero es mi segundo proyecto...jejje
No sé mucho...

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 19, 2010)

Una imagen dice mas que mil palabras...

yo lo que haria es esto....
no con 50v sino con 5v....

funcionara????


----------



## guallox (May 19, 2010)

pues a mi me parece que si que funcionará, ahora...habrá que ponerlo en práctica


----------



## lubeck (May 19, 2010)

cabe mencionarte que estoy teorizando.....

Ojala  googleando encuentres otra alternativa o confirmen/desechen esta teoría.....

saludos...
post.end.


----------



## fernandoae (May 19, 2010)

Esto de usar divisores funciona, pero es un poco peligroso al tratarse de tensiones "altas"... lo que se puede hacer es:
O usas un transformador de medida.
O aislas el puerto serie con optoacopladores (si no sabes lo que son usa el google o consulta la wikipedia, asi de a poco vas sumando conocimientos, en la electronica necesitas saber un poco de todo... y como interactuan los componentes entre si)
La respuesta a lo del puente es SI, se modifica la tension despues de rectificarla... el factor es raiz de 2. Ej: si tenes un transformador de 12V ac y lo rectificas con un puente y un capacitor vas a tener -> 12vac*raiz de dos= 16,97Vdc

Lo de hacerlo con un pic se podria hacer con el 12F629 (incluso se pueden medir 4 tensiones), eso si, por puerto serie.
Y una cosa mas, los pic miden tensiones de 0V a 5V... el de 50V es con un divisor


----------



## guallox (May 20, 2010)

Creo que al final lo que voy a hacer es usar el transformador...pero...ahora me surge una duda:

Uso uno de 220V a 5V ?   A eso te refieres?

Si es eso, me lo has puesto muy fácil, muchas gracias a TODOS por darme ideas. Cuando tenga el dinero iré a comprar el PIC y los componentes necesarios, porque si te refieres al transformador que te dije, pues ya tengo uno 

Muchas graacias =)


----------



## lubeck (May 20, 2010)

Pues yo diría que hagas la prueba con ese... no pasa de que no funcione.... jejeje

y no olvides postear los resultados yo agradeceria mucho que lo hicieras  y asi nos retroalimentamos no?

Saludos....


----------



## guallox (May 20, 2010)

claro, cuando tenga los componentes y lo haya probado, lo posteo.


----------



## guallox (May 23, 2010)

hola de nuevo amigos
fui a la tienda a comprar los componentes necesarios, y cuando dije lo del cristal oscilador me preguntaron si lo necesitaba de cuarzo, y yo no supe que decir asique no lo compré.
Que le digo? Que es de cuarzo? 
Es un cristal oscilador de 20 Mhz para el PIC 18F2550 (No quiero usar otro porq es el que sirve para el esquema del NeoTeo y ademas tiene conexion directa vía USB)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2010)

guallox dijo:


> .....y cuando dije lo del cristal oscilador me preguntaron si lo necesitaba de cuarzo, y yo no supe que decir asique no lo compré.
> Que le digo? Que es de cuarzo?
> Es un cristal oscilador de *20mhz* para ......


Si, es de cuarzo.

*m <> M*
*m* = Mili (0,001)
*M* = Mega (1.000.000)


----------



## guallox (May 23, 2010)

joé, pues si es de cuarzo, me sale 6€ :S
el PIC me sale de  10€ a 15€... algo me dice que este proyecto saldrá caro...pero al menos no tengo que comprar el trafo


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

Velo desde otro punto de vista......

si te funciona cuanto te ahorras? y si no funciona cuanto aprendiste?  por tan tampoco...

tambien hay otras alternativas mas economicas en cuanto a la interfaz.... el chiste es buscarle.... 

en esto de la electrónica eso he aprendido.... a verlo siempre positivamente.... porque si se gasta un dinerito, pero la satisfacción también es grande....

saludos...


----------



## guallox (May 23, 2010)

Si en eso tienes razón, pero al ser un adolescente que depende economicamente de sus padres, pues es dificil gastar dinero en cosas que a ellos les parece una tonteria. No importa. En Junio me pondré a trabajar =)

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

Te voy a dar mi opinion....

 Quizas el proyecto que estas pensando con el neoteo es la mejor opcion.... pero podria ser contraproducente y podria ser una frustacion.... y te digo porque lo pienso asi.... 
 Gastas el dinero en unas cosas y en otras y zas... como siempre falta algo que hace que se complique.... llamese conocimiento o componentes....   y se abandona el proyecto.... 

si empiezas con un proyecto menos ambicioso y comienzas ver diagramas, circuitos componentes, que es comercial que no.... que es facil que no etc....etc...

aprendes y tienes un resultado y te quedan ganas de continuar con otro proyecto....

me explico....

de cualquier forma que lo decidas echandole ganas sale....

Saludos....


----------



## fernandoae (May 23, 2010)

> si te funciona cuanto te ahorras? y si no funciona cuanto aprendiste?  por tan tampoco...


ES ASI, NO HAY OTRA.

Lo del cuarzo a 6€ es una estupidez, busca en otro lado mejor los componentes!

Ademas fijate:
el PIC me sale de  10€ a 15€
cuarzo a 6€ 
No tiene mucho sentido no?


----------



## guallox (May 23, 2010)

lubeck: Quizá tienes razon, aunq de todas formas seguiré adelante con este proyecto, adecuandolo a mis necesidades, y con vuestra ayuda.

fernandoae: Los precios aquí son así, vivo en una isla (Fuerteventura) en la que hay UNA sola tienda de electrónica, que no siempre tiene lo que necesitas. Si quieres algo que no tienen tienes que pagar los gastos de envío (20€) mas el precio del componente, y el IVA, algo que en Canarias no existe, pero al comprarlo fuera de Canarias si te lo cobran.
Aunque de todas formas, se la ch upa ré todo lo que pueda a mi padre para que me compre los componentes. (No lo haré, es solo una expresion...jejej) S

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

Bien....

Aqui estamos puesto... si te puedo apoyar con lo que se... cuenta con ello....

Saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (May 23, 2010)

Es el monopolio :enfadado: pero bueno, vas a tener que poner unas monedas si lo queres hacer 
Deci que vivimos medio lejos sino yo te regalo uno  tengo muchos recuperados de placas viejas...
Compra las cosas, yo estoy dispuesto a ayudarte a solucionar los problemas que puedan surgir (dentro de los conocimientos que tengo ).


----------



## guallox (May 23, 2010)

muchas gracias a los dos =) =)


----------



## fernandoae (May 27, 2010)

Como anda too gente?yo con problemas para mi voltimetro por puerto serie!
Aca esta mi duda... es lo mismo el "pbp plus", el "pic simulator ide" y el "microcode studio" ??? que diferencias tienen?
Porque tengo un codigo que en "pbp plus" no funciona y en el "pic simulator ide" no da ningun error... en teoria en los tres es BASIC el lenguaje... sera que el pbp plus es una version limitada?
Ojala tengan la respuesta! 

Estuve como gil 2 dias y era el entorno de programacion aparentemente...


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2010)

Hola fernandoae

hasta donde tengo entendido ningun lenguajes es igual.... aunque sea lo mismo... 
como mencionar turbo basic <> Basic <>  Visualbasic <> basic.net todas son el mismo lenguaje pero utilizan diferente forma de compilar igual que C ,turbo C, c# C++ etc y muchos mas, asi que lo que te recomiendo es que utilices el sofware compatible con el hardware....

ahora con ese tipo de compiladores no  tengo mucha experiencia pero debe ser igual....

saludos....


----------



## fernandoae (May 27, 2010)

Si, algo de eso debe ser, porque en uno la instruccion es adin y en el otro adcin, ahi va queriendo  la  cosa!


----------



## alemao2007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola, que tal amigos.
Sou novato aqui e procurando idéias de como fazer um display para fonte , achei este site.Montei no Proteus mas não funcionou.
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/mcu/008/index.html
abs


----------



## lubeck (Jun 11, 2010)

Como você trabalhou?
Se você usou o código para programar o PIC?

saudações.


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 11, 2010)

hola compañero,por lo que veo el curso es de electricidad y automatismos...no es viable usar el pc. porque mediras en automatismos unos 380v trifasico en ac,deves medir continuidad de las bobinas de los contactores,en momentos dados tienes que medir amperios del consumo de motores,etc ya sea dc como en ac...y muchos mas motivos entre ellos la portabilidad de un tester frente a un pc.para seguir una averia en instalaciones.....piensalo y donde hay un testerrrr.saludos   (si te sirve de algo te hablo desde mi experiencia de muchos años en ese campo)


----------



## alemao2007 (Jun 14, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Como você trabalhou?
> Se você usou o código para programar o PIC?
> 
> saudações.



No site tem o cód. salvei e joquei no pic através do MPlab!
Deu sinal no display mas ficou todo confuso.


----------



## evonm (Dic 1, 2010)

hola se puede reflotar el tema?un amigo esta buscando un amperimetro de este tipo para chequear en la pc,es para un experimento de domotica, ahora, debe ser lo mas economico posible ya que de funcionar debera construir unas 45 unidades! en fin... guallox pudo armar el proyecto? o a alguno se le ocurre alguna solucion analogica?la interface ya esta,faltaria solo el amperimetro! bueno espero si alguien nos da una mano en este tema muchas gracias y saludos!!


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 1, 2010)

guallox dijo:


> Hola, que tal amigos.
> 
> Voy a hacer un curso de electricidad y automatismos (no confundir con electrónica), y me gustaría hacer algo, ya que soy autodidacta de electrónica, algún invento para hacer seguimientos de mis experimentos de corriente alterna en mi pc.
> 
> ...



Como poder, se puede hacer sin problemas. Ademas de electricidad debes conocer algun lenguaje de programacion para hacer la parte de adquisicion de los datos y luego la graficacion analogica y/o digital. El puerto de joystick podrias utilizar para la medicion analogica sin hacer nada mas que una interfase y el software.

Como te indicaron hay que aislar la pc del resto. Se utiliza un transformador de buena calidad para despreciar la perdida o incluirla en los calculos para ajustar la medicion a la realidad. Como sabras un transformador consta de un primario y de un secundario el cual lleva una relacion entre ambos. Si usas uno de 220/6 volts estas con una relacion 1:37 para entender rapidamente hagamos 1:10, 220 volts de entrada deberias medir 22 volts como 100% entre 0 y 22 tenes tu escala. En cambio como amperimetro al ir en serie con el circuito deberas medir sobre una resistencia/shunt y por ley de ohm calcular la corriente.


----------

